# Rural Metro San Diego



## Outworld (Jun 15, 2011)

It looks like Rural Metro is in hot water...

The San Diego Union-Tribune reports further:

The move comes as Scottsdale, Ariz.-based Rural/Metro stands accused of taking advantage of lax city oversight by hiding the partnership’s revenue from the city, taking money without proper documentation and overcharging the city for services. The company denies any wrongdoing and has agreed to pay for independent forensic accounting of the partnership’s books for the past 13 years to clear its name.

Read the full story here!


----------



## adamjh3 (Jun 17, 2011)

Six threads down.


----------

